#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Подскажите что за будды?

## Eugeny

Непонятны иероглифы судя по всему это будды.подскажите пожалуйста,что это за будды на иероглифах должно быть написано 
http://s1.ipicture.ru/Gallery/Viewfull/8797565.html

----------

